# Revelation: The End of Days - History Channel



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

29th & 30th December 2014
History Channel​


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, why are they burying it in the week between Christmas and New Years?


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

It's bs anyway.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Revelation 

The Big Rip


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Mark Holtz said:


> So, why are they burying it in the week between Christmas and New Years?


Got me? But with everybody else showing zilch, I'll probably watch it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Drucifer said:


> Got me? But with everybody else showing zilch, I'll probably watch it.


What channel is Zilch on and what time does it come on?


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I like what if shows. I like the show " life after humans"; the show about what happens to earth after humans disappear.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## mrro82 (Sep 12, 2012)

I liked life after humans too. Creepy how nature takes things back so fast.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I would like them to do a show about what happens to earth as our gravity starts to weaken over years till it equals the moons gravity strength. What will happen to the weather, humans, plants etc. How will we cope with a weaker gravity???


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Why would our gravity weaken? The Earth is continuously gaining mass from meteorites. I've forgotten the estimate mass figure, but it is many tons annually


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Why would our gravity weaken? The Earth is continuously gaining mass from meteorites. I've forgotten the estimate mass figure, but it is many tons annually


It would make a good "what if" show. Just like the "Life after Humans" shows.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mark Holtz said:


> So, why are they burying it in the week between Christmas and New Years?


Boring....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

So far not bad.

Only thing I hate from the director, is all the fake shaking and bouncing of cameras. I find this portrayal of realism to be anything but.


----------

